# TRU Technology new internet store



## evo9 (Jul 6, 2005)

Can't stop chuckling. Glad an electronic company in China bought my broken one. 


WoofersEtc.com - The Online Car Audio Superstore, the Largest Selection at the Lowest Prices!


----------



## bassfromspace (Jun 28, 2016)

What's funny?


----------



## nickt (Sep 22, 2013)

bassfromspace said:


> What's funny?


It sounds like he had a bad experience w/ Tru.


----------



## evo9 (Jul 6, 2005)

nickt said:


> It sounds like he had a bad experience w/ Tru.


Yes! But that is not the reason for my amusement. Anyone who has ever spoken to the owner will get the humour of the brand selling online.


----------



## nickt (Sep 22, 2013)

evo9 said:


> Yes! But that is not the reason for my amusement. Anyone who has ever spoken to the owner will get the humour of the brand selling online.



What do you think of a Tru S4 vs a Mosconi AS 100.4 for the tweeters and HAT L3se running active?


----------



## evo9 (Jul 6, 2005)

Nickt, I won't get into brand bashing, nor tell you which to buy. But I will tell you this from experience. Make sure you get the support promised for these boutique brand products. Nothing worst than hearing you better asked the person you bought it from, whenever there is a problem or concerns.


----------



## nickt (Sep 22, 2013)

I hear you. Thank you for the advice.


----------



## PPI_GUY (Dec 20, 2007)

That online store needs restocking. Only a couple of Steel's and one Super Billet hardly a good representation of their entire lineup. Those same amps have been up on that site for quite awhile. I fail to see the problem.


----------



## splaudiohz (Apr 1, 2011)

TRU seemed to be one of the brands everyone wanted on here. Now they have faded, and selling to Woofersetc. 

Let's just say I would get a Mosconi any day over a TRU.


----------



## theoldguy (Nov 17, 2009)




----------



## PPI_GUY (Dec 20, 2007)

I have had nothing but good experiences with Tru. When I emailed them asking for a copy of a manual for an older model that I didn't even buy new, let alone from them, they replied within a couple of hours. In fact, they went above and beyond what I asked for by giving me background info on my specific amp.
Yeah, I've read and heard the whole Abyss story and how the owner supposedly screwed a partner who wanted some line drivers, etc. I also haven't heard the other side of those stories. So, I reserve the right to make a judgment. 
But, they haven't screwed me and until they do I'm good with using their products.


----------



## mikelycka (Apr 4, 2008)

very funny I jut had a guy from china buy my audison chrome shadow


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

The bigger story is more and more manufacturers are seeing the value in having online retailers. The whole brick and mortar model is a thing of the past


----------

